# GRAY TENN Show May 4 & 5



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2007)

State of Franklin bottle club's 9th Annual Show: 
 May 4 & 5 at the Appalachian Fairgrounds in Gray Tenn.
_Gray is about midway between the Tri-Cities of Bristol-Kingsport - Johnson City..._
 Early Buyers Fri  9 AM  - 6 PM
 Sat hours....8 AM - 2 PM
 Addtl. Info: mmilner12@chartertn.net


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 25, 2007)

I was wondering if there were any bottle shows in the area. I will try to be there. Do you guys usually have a big show?


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 26, 2007)

MORBIUS...the Show usually has about 60 or so tables...and a variety of bottles, jars, etc are offered for sale...
 In the past there were some displays , but I don't have any particulars about this years' show.
 I haven't been to the show in a couple of years, but may go this year just to make some people irritated. []
 Maybe I'll seeya there.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 26, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: whiskeyman
> 
> MORBIUS...the Show usually has about 60 or so tables...and a variety of bottles, jars, etc are offered for sale...
> In the past there were some displays , but I don't have any particulars about this years' show.
> ...


 
 It has been a few years for me also . 
 You'll have to let me in on the story about irritating people when we meet up Charlie .  I'm lost !


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I will have to deffinately have to check it out then. If you come a cross a short guy with glasses and shoulder length hair dressed in black then you have most likely spotted me. LOL! I tend to stick out a bit.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2007)

BRIAN...long story...I'll tellya all about it one day. 
 Found out I am working Fri and Sat that weekend,( as I just did this weekend) [],  but will be getting off at 2:30 Fri, leaving me time to make it to the show . Sat. I'm working till Noon, at least.


 Morbious....I'll be watchin' for ya....You do any diggin' ? Maybe you oughta join Madman, Lee, Rob,  & me ...we have plenty of dump available...BYOS = Bring Yer Own Shovel....[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't gotten into the digging part of the hobby. I mostly just collect sodas. I appreciate the offer, I might even take you up on that one day. It certainly would be an adventure. 

 As for the show,I know I won't be there Friday, because I have to go pick up a local bottle I laid back at an antique shop in Richlands. It's a good bet I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 1, 2007)

As I'm working Saturday until Noon ( at least), I don't think I'll be attending that day...my work is about an hour's drive from the showsite...and by the time I get there, all will be over,,,,or nearly so. Have ta catchya some other time, MORBIOUS...


----------



## morbious_fod (May 1, 2007)

Actually keep your eyes open on Friday. I can always get that bottle later. It might be best to hit the show on the earlier day before everyone gets all of the good deals.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 1, 2007)

MORBIOUS..."good thinkin' ".....I probably won't get there until about 3:30, but I'll be looking for you.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

I went to the show Friday and met MORBIOUS. Missed BRIAN , but my old friends SHRPTHNG ( ROB) and Pete were there.
 Show was well set up and a variety of bottles, ect were offered for sale. I noticed many Early Buyers scurryiing around.
 Here's a pic of Rob, Morbious & Pete.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

This Mountain Dew Party Jug was offered up for sale: 
 Asking price $7500.00 ???!!!

 Yikes !!


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

Hey SWEDE...here's some Wolfies and black glass that were available:


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

Inks & Poisons


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

Here's Pete again with Bill Henderson. They founded the Tennessee valley Traders Assoc in Morristown, TN, and Bill is the Show Chairman.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

Here's Whitey Snow of Wytheville VA. Whitey & I did some trading and we both went home happy.


----------



## cc6pack (May 5, 2007)

Whis Hi

 quick question , are you coming to the atl. show in Aug.? Jack moved it, I'll post a link later.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 5, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: whiskeyman
> 
> I went to the show Friday and met MORBIOUS. Missed BRIAN , but my old friends SHRPTHNG ( ROB) and Pete were there.
> Show was well set up and a variety of bottles, ect were offered for sale. I noticed many Early Buyers scurryiing around.
> Here's a pic of Rob, Morbious & Pete.


 
 I didn't make it Charlie !  Work , work , work .... kept me from making it this year . But , you know how that is !
 I will definetly be at the Knoxville Show in June. 
 See ya' there !


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

BRIAN...I know all about that "work" , that prevents one from doing more important things...Hope ta seeya at Knoxville.

 Here's a local soda I traded for at the Show...a clear Dixie Bottling Works/Bristol, Tenn. in slug oval....applied crown.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 5, 2007)

CC...not sure about my work schedule yet...I'd  sure like to attend the show.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 6, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  whiskeyman
> 
> This Mountain Dew Party Jug was offered up for sale:
> Asking price $7500.00 ???!!!
> ...


 
 Now how did I miss that one? Ya know I never laid eyes on that one at the show; however, I did hear everyone talking about it. $7500.00? I can believe it. That guy was also wanting $35 on common no name hillbilly bottles. I didn't buy a thing off of him. Come to think of it I didn't buy any Mountain Dews this weekend.

 Bunches of Orange Crush, my first 1915 Coke bottle (from Bristol, VA), and a number of other bottles. After blowing $130 at the show, and picking up my Tazewell Orange and a North Tazewell, VA Sun Rise today, my wallet is still crying.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 6, 2007)

MORBIOUS...the reason you didn't see the Party Jug was it was behind his table, against the wall in a box, cushioned in bubblewrap...same guy that had all the other Dew bottles. He had a sign taped to the wall with a price, etc...


----------



## madman (May 6, 2007)

dang it that party jug again!!!!! may we all be blessed with one lol, hey charlie love the dixie slug very nice ! mike


----------



## morbious_fod (May 6, 2007)

Maybe someday I will own one of those party jugs. Yeah it will be in the same dream stash with the Charlie and Bill 24 oz in an old barn in the backwoods of Buchannon county. You know the one with the pristine 1970 Ford Torino Super Cobra jet for $25. LOL!

 A man can dream can't he?

 Oh well.[]


----------

